# Game 8: Heat @ TWolves



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, Nov. 16th 8pm









Miami Heat
(5-2)

vs.









Minnesota Timberwolves
(3-2)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Shandon Anderson
Dwyane Wade 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

eddies gotta have a big game as well as shaq ...........

they should put anderson on spree.....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i have a bad feeling about this game. can't expect to win without wade. i hope im wrong


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I actually feel pretty good about this one. I think we could and will make it close. Not sure about a w, but I think we could hang with the Wolves tonight.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

After all, Shaq did once drop 60-something on Kandiman and the Clippers...


----------



## kidred (Feb 5, 2004)

I have a good feeling too. Shaq is starting to come on, and Haslem will do what he can. I think the rest comes down to Eddie, Rasual and Jones and how much they can score. I don't see many drives, so they will have to jump shoot against a fast Heat defense. I think it's a good match up for us.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatwade111604,0,6921456.story?coll=sfla-sports-front



> Heat's Wade expected to play tonight
> 
> By Keven Lerner and Ira Winderman
> Sun-Sentinel.com
> ...


:gbanana: :rbanana: Looks like he is giving it a go tonight


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-heatwade111604,0,6921456.story?coll=sfla-sports-front
> 
> 
> ...


:rbanana: :banana:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

If Wade plays at full strength I imagine Hassel will come off the bench big time to make a futile attempt to slow him down...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

If Wade's playing 100% I think we have a really big shot at winning. Garnett is good but with the contract issues with Sprewell and Cassell perhaps the TWolves will lack cohesion or intensity. I could be totally off, but I think things are looking up for the Heat tonight.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> :rbanana: :banana:



This requires as much celebration as possible



:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana: :cbanana: :wbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cbanana:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I hope the ankle is at least 90-95%...

We cant afford for this to be a lingering issue!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I hope the ankle is at least 90-95%...
> 
> We cant afford for this to be a lingering issue!!!


Yeah I agree with you on that. I praise Wade for playing hurt, but we cant afford for him to be injured as much as last season.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I hope the ankle is at least 90-95%...
> 
> We cant afford for this to be a lingering issue!!!


yeah i agree, hope he will effective and doesnt get hurt again.

PLEASE


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

he's warming up right now on nba-tv!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> he's warming up right now on nba-tv!


I paid $160 for NBA League pass and I don't get this game b/c it's on NBA TV....awful


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit his 1st shot!!!

Thats a good sign!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

hmm already 3 turnovers...


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Thank God Wade is playing..

His ankle looks fine


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to get on the same page...our passes are going nowhere


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, Malik has no chance


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 2 quick fouls on Haslem...

Now Allen has to guard K.G.!!!:uhoh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Both teams need to wake the F up!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

both team playing aweful we should have taken the lead if it werent for the turnovers.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

why doesnt your league pass come with NBA-tv? my friend in westchester NY says he doesnt get it either, i didnt believe him... that makes no sense to me. NBA-tv is sort of the "home base" for league pass. i would complain if i were you... do you have the dish or cable?
shaq should have caught that alley oop from wade... whats up with him


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade doing everything again

4 points, 2 assists......and theres all 8 of our points


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

shaq plus the [email protected]! everyone on our team has played great D


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the jam!!!


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

AIR WADE


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

bring in shandon to guard Wally...this is rediculous


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

EJ sucks!!!

get Anderson in!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> bring in shandon to guard Wally...this is rediculous


Agreed!!!

Wally World is gonna torch Sual!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

rasual should be challenging his shot more... eddie and shaq shooting like garbage... they will pick it up... wonderboy is his usual self.. malik is doin ok


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wow u see yao's dunk tonite? crazy


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Rasual in Wally's eye!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

where is Wade..
EJ is still in!!....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are playing terrible


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yo why did malik allen leave garnett? we make stupid mistakes on defense this year ... what happened to us


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

FT's   :no:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> EJ sucks!!!
> 
> get Anderson in!!



does sprewell even have 1 point?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> yo why did malik allen leave garnett? we make stupid mistakes on defense this year ... what happened to us


We lost 3 very good defenders in CB4,Odom and B.G.!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we need shooting!!!!!

EJ is not that.

already Garnnett is winning the game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

malik couldnt finish but that wade pass was SICK


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

As a team we're playing like **** but Wade is killing them!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is doing great, but we cant defend or rebound


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

KG already has a double-double and it's only the beginning of the second quarter.... This might be a long night...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade's 5 for 5... after not plying for a week... they should clone him


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Wats up with giving 2nd chances point!!??

Wade is only player trying hard to keep us in this game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

hopefully shaq does something this quarter


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like Wade might challenge Wilts single game point record here.

:laugh:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're only down 6!!!

Thanx to Wade!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is getting the ball every play and getting things done

nobody on the wolves can stop him


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

as long as wade is playing we have a chance to beat anyone on any night.. the dude is too good


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I know its only 6 games but Wade will lead the Heat in scoring this year.
not Shaq.

Although i expect SHAQ's number to be regular once playoffs come.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I know its only 6 games but Wade will lead the Heat in scoring this year.
> not Shaq.
> 
> Although i expect SHAQ's number to be regular once playoffs come.


that is almost a sure thing


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

way to go shandon


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq is doing nothing this game....at all


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wade can't be stopped... this guy is insane. 20 points already? How does he do this?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WTF!!??
Wade already 8-8 shooting.
20 points already


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> shaq is doing nothing this game....at all


We're not getting him the ball all that much either...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

cmon...grab a damn rebound somebody


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Haslem...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

okay...wade has to come back in


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

shandon shoulda brought that rebound in.. nice brick by keyon


----------



## dwade0003 (May 30, 2004)

why did van gundy take wade out? he was dominating


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why is Anderson taking 3's???:devil:


----------



## dwade0003 (May 30, 2004)

just leave wade in the entire damn game, noone on the twolves can stay with him


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

EJ already having 0-4 shooting.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq needs to grab some boards

wtf is this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

down 4 with Wade in......down 12 with Wade out

do the math SVG


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Minnesota is just killin' us on the boards... Garnett has almost as many rebounds as our ENTIRE TEAM.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

our defense officially sucks.. we give up over 50 every 1st half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

our rebounding sucks because we dont have UD out there tonight coz of foul trouble. EJ really needs to pick it up, jesus hes playin shizer


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Shaq sucks for now.

is he really half injured?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nah Shaq is ok, EJ is officially on my **** list


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

EJ should not be shooting!!!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

not good....

  :no:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

they have 14 offensive rebounds, this is unforgivable


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

airball on the wide open 3 

:no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. cant even hit rim on a wide open 3!!!:upset:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

EJ is quickly becoming the next Anthony Carter.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

make damn ft's


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

shaq has 3 fouls in the 3rd


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I am not optomistic right now i think we will have the same game as the dallas game where we would make a run and and opposing team comes back with its own run.

I hope i am wrong...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

shandon anderson should be working at the snack bar

our defense is the worst ever. at least with good defense u can get back in games.. once we get down we have no fire power to get back in it.. they just foul shaq he misses both and its a free possession


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

defense



defense




defense




defense



we havent played any of it tonight


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this is only my 5th yr as a heat fan.. but ive never seen us play D like this. theres a big lack of energy too. we're not moving... we're giving up 110 a game now


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Wolves destroyed us. 0-3 against the West so far. Not good. Our perimeter defense is horrendous.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

We really need to catch up now... This is all too sad. Wade was good though


----------

